
Swiss hospitals rely on fax to transmit Covid-19 data - uselessphd
Hospitals in Switzerland, allegedly one of the most innovative countries worldwide, heavily rely on fax to transmit Covid-related data to the federal government.<p>Article in German: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nzz.ch&#x2F;schweiz&#x2F;coronavirus-das-bag-kommt-bei-erfassung-der-faelle-kaum-hinterher-ld.1547359<p>I&#x27;ve been told by a reliable source that someone came up with the idea to use deep-learning to extract the information from the faxes.<p>Is this tragic, idiotic or completely normal?
======
aurizon
Fax, being a handshaked and unshared network has hung on in many applications
due to it's security. Hard copy at each end = filing pain in the ass. Also
good for Japanese/Chinese writted ideograms

~~~
mhdhn
Except when it goes through fax-to-email?

~~~
aurizon
Yes, then the intrinsic e-mail risk vectors come into play

